# Camping in Utah



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Seems like a lot of areas look similar to the WMA listed below. I hate pulling into a campsite and wondering if it was recently a homeless encampment or just disrespectful city folks. 

Just like the 4x4 trails we will continue to suffer losses in outdoor freedoms as people continue to disrespect the outdoors.









Utah division blames land 'misuse' for new Cache County camping area closure


The East Fork Little Bear River Wildlife Management Area is literally located in Paradise, but state wildlife officials say conditions are far from it as a result of ongoing




www.ksl.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen hunters leave areas the same way. 

We pulled into a area up on the Plateau one year after opening weekend and it looked like the local dump. The only plus side was that as we were cleaning it up I picked up a knife, some disinfectant towels, and other things that were useful. We ended up with two large trash bags full of junk that we dropped off at the dumpster.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I know this is a month old, I just have to say, i've seen a lot of crap that I didn't see just two years ago. Not just trash everywhere left at campsites..but people not burying their crap. Not just recreationalists, but people who are obviously out hunting, as your average camper wouldn't be crapping in places I've seen asswipe turning up. I honestly do think it's recent west coast transplants, for three reasons: One, the amount of litter on the west coast is indicative of people who weren't taught to clean up after themselves. Two, they probably think no one will ever find their crap, that the woods are so vast, no one will ever find it, and it will bio degrade. Lastly, i didn't see ANY of this before 2020 or maybe 2019 at the earliest.

The whole situation is upsetting. During this years Turkey hunt, I found 3 locations where some guy took a **** under a bush or tree and didn't bury it. Just left it there, asswipe flowing in the breeze.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

How long does it take for **** and paper to biodegrade, I ask myself.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

APD said:


> Seems like a lot of areas look similar to the WMA listed below. I hate pulling into a campsite and wondering if it was recently a homeless encampment or just disrespectful city folks.
> ...


Stop with the "disrespectful city folk" stuff. People that live in cities are no more disrespectful than people that live anywhere else. In fact, I think there is a very good argument that "country folk", especially people living in small towns are much more disrespectful. Whenever I go out into the country, especially into areas surrounding small towns, I see garbage, from truck loads of old pallets to old appliances, to just plain garbage. In short, people from Salt Lake or Provo or Ogden aren't driving out there and dumping this stuff. 
I believe some people that have been raised in the small town world have a very different view as to who owns and can use the "great out doors". Somehow they equate closeness of proximity to ownership. 
Bottom line is, a slob is a slob no mater where he lives. Don't be a slob, and most importantly, teach your children to not "be a slob".


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

KineKilla said:


> How long does it take for **** and paper to biodegrade, I ask myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Not 100% positive, but I think about a year _in the ground. _


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> How long does it take for **** and paper to biodegrade, I ask myself.


Depends if its left on the west desert or the high uinta's. The more moisture, the quicker it breaks down. I've often wondered how many decades it will take for biodegradable skeet to degrade out on the west desert.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Depends if its left on the west desert or the high uinta's. The more moisture, the quicker it breaks down. I've often wondered how many decades it will take for biodegradable skeet to degrade out on the west desert.
> 
> -DallanC


It all depends on what they had for dinner the night before. 

People should get smart when out camping and use TP that is rated for septic and black water tanks on campers. That along with packing a shovel with them to bury it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Pack it in. Pack it out.








Cleanwaste WAG Bags | NRS


The Cleanwaste WAG Bag, Toilet in a Bag Waste Kit, is the key to the Cleanwaste Dry Toilet System. The biodegradable bag contains a powder that gels waste, neutralizes odors and starts the decay process.



www.nrs.com


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah, wag bags is where I draw the line. I'll continue keep a shovel handy and bury my crap. I'm not packing around a cliff bar **** with me the whole day.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Pack it in. Pack it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who holds the bag for you while your in the process?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Digging a hole is not really very sustainable. Particularly in areas used by multiple people (think any dispersed camp area in the state of Utah).
A little study from Denali National Park.




__





Tracking Human Waste on Denali (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov





Most National parks require the use of wag bags in the wilderness. And they are suggested in all wildness areas. It's not a particularly hard process to master.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

middlefork said:


> Digging a hole is not really very sustainable. Particularly in areas used by multiple people (think any dispersed camp area in the state of Utah).
> A little study from Denali National Park.
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck enforcing that requirement. Can you even imagine what happens when the SWAT team jumps out of the bushes because you didn't crap in the proper receptacle?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> Good luck enforcing that requirement. Can you even imagine what happens when the SWAT team jumps out of the bushes because you didn't crap in the proper receptacle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Education before enforcement. Kind of like Leave No Trace. Some get on board and some don't.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah.. I just ordered another one of these, just to make sure i'm never without.


https://www.amzn.com/B07JFM8KKX/



Asking people to **** in a bag and carry it around with them all day is a freaking pipe dream when the amount of people who can't even be bothered to bury their **** is increasing. No joke.

edit: As an aside, an E tool is a great item to keep in the truck for many different reasons.


https://www.amzn.com/B004SOPJG4/


----------

